# Went fishing today!



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Beautiful weather today! Caught a few bass and bass fever!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice.I need to do the same.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

oh yeah get a mess of those & your eaten my friend.....OM


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

one of those sideways bass ive been hearing about....


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Great fishing nice catch


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh yeah, that's my speed!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice Larry. (New England term for largemouth)


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Nice Larry. (New England term for largemouth)


For a second I was wondering why you were calling me Larry! Lol!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Larry. (New England term for largemouth)
> ...


----------

